# Remotecontrol (grafisch)

## cng

hallo zusammen

in den nächsten tagen werde ich zwei pc's in eine andere etage 

verschieben und diese via wireless 100/125 mit dem netzwerk 

erschliessen. der eine pc ist der webserver/printserver und auf 

dem andern läuft kopete, ab und zu amule, mail usw.

der webserver kann ich sicher mit screen, webmin usw. bedienen, aber

der zweite pc müsste ich wohl mit einem grafischen remotetool bedienen

können (nehme ich an). diese rechner laufen nur für familiäre zwecke.

auf dem rechner, den ich für den remotezugriff benutzen möchte läuft

gentoo (notebook mit wireless) evt. verwende ich dafür auch ein 

sparc-rechner.

in diversen treads und websites werden diverse tools genannt. was mich

von euch interessieren würde ist, mit welchen tools ihr gute erfahrungen 

gemacht habt und welches ihr für meine zwecke empfehlen würdet.

ich danke euch für eure hilfe/antworten

liebe grüsse

michael

----------

## trashcity

folgende tipps 

1. sshd installieren damit hast du zugrif auf die consolen 

2. vnc server installieren damit hast zugrief auf desktop

----------

## Deever

Bei 2. taugt vielleicht NX von nomachine etwas...

HTH!

/dev

----------

## hopfe

Du kannst dir auch mal den free-nx Server ansehen, dieser Soll auch Sessions unterstüzen, ansonsten ist VNC die einzige Möglichkeit sich an bereits laufende Programme zu connecten. 

Du könntest dich zwar über X anmelden, jedoch kannst du damit keine Session offen halten.

----------

## sarahb523

wenn du kde benutzt, dann kannst du die "desktop freigeben" funktion nutzen. Diese basiert auf vnc (man braucht allerdings keinen vnc-client/server installieren)

----------

## cng

danke für die antworten..

vnc kenne ich von windows her (frühere version). da war es aber sehr langsam. ist das mit linux auch so?

NX von nomachine - das werde ich anschauen, von dem hatte ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört  :Rolling Eyes: 

ja, ich verwende kde. ist die desktop freigabe gut? sarahb523. hast du erfahrungen damit?

danke und gruss

michael

----------

## Gekko

Ich verwende vnc in meinem 100mbit Lan zu Hause, und auch in der Firma, und ich muss sagen, das flutscht schon - fast wie wenns lokal wäre (aber nur fast  :Smile:  ).

Hier ein kleines Howto, wie man das sogar mit Anmeldung usw. hinkriegt:

How to turn your box into a Xvnc Terminal Server

----------

## norc

geht das nicht auch mit putty unt x-tunnel??

----------

## dreadhead

Da wir gerade beim Thema sind... Ich benutze VNC um auf einen WinXP-Rechner zuzugreifen.  Früher mit SUsE hatte ich einen VNC-Client der eine nette graphische Oberfläche hatte. Beim Eingeben des Servers hatte er eine History und sobald die Verbindung hergestellt war schaltete er in den Full-screenmodus um und ich hatte am oberen Bildschirmrand eine kleine Leiste zum Minimieren, beenden usw.

Unter Gentoo finde ich dieses Tool nicht mehr. Ich hab schon einige ausprobiert, wie xf4vnc, thigtvnc usw. Aber ich hab jetzt beim Login immer nur so ein kleines weißes Fenster ohne History und am Rand so eine hässliche scrollbar.

Weiss jemand wie dieser VNC-client heist, bzw ob ich ein skin, plugin oder ähnliches installieren muss?

Danke

----------

## cng

@Gekko

welcher vnc verwendest du? ich kenne nur den realvnc

@norc

werd ich anschauen, ich dachte aber, dass putty für windows to linux sei??

@dreadhead

der vnc von windows geht auch unter linux usw..

http://www.realvnc.com/

wie aber schon geschrieben, schlief mir damals unter windows fast das gesicht ein...

und wie siehts eigentlich mit dem rebooten des remoterechners aus? 

kein problem? 

danke und weiter so   :Wink: 

----------

## Gekko

In der Firma verwende ich realvnc, ergab sich irgendwie halt so,

und daheim verwende ich tightvnc, weils schoen schlank ist.

Falls Du nach mehr VNC-Loesungen fuer Gentoo suchst kann ich Dir mal ein

```
emerge -s vnc
```

empfehlen, weis grad nicht auswendig was es da sonst noch fuer VNC's im Portage gibt.

Uebers Internet wuerd ich dafuer einen VPN Tunnel mit Kompression verwenden, es geht ein wenig schneller, und ist auch sicherer.

Ich verwend ueber Internet allerdings nur ssh bzw putty falls ich auf ner Windoze hock, weil das meiste so oder so per shell gemacht werden kann.

----------

## dreadhead

 *cng wrote:*   

> @dreadhead
> 
> der vnc von windows geht auch unter linux usw..
> 
> http://www.realvnc.com/
> ...

 

Das ist eigendlich nicht das Problem... Funktionieren tut es ja. Ich suche nur den bestimmten Client den SUsE hat damit ich nicht jedesmal die IP neu eingeben muss und ich im Fullscrennmode den Balken oben habe um das Fenster zu minimieren usw...

----------

## _hephaistos_

[OT]: funktioniert bei euch die scrolleiste bei vnc auch nicht?

thx

----------

## dreadhead

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> [OT]: funktioniert bei euch die scrolleiste bei vnc auch nicht?
> 
> thx

 

Doch... Funktionieren tut sie schon... Wie ich aber oben geschrieben habe gibt es die Möglichkeit vnc im Fullscreenmodus zu verwenden. Dann braucht man die scrollleiste nicht mehr...

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, bei mir funktioniert sie nicht.

fullscreen kenn ich, aber gibts da auch eine tastenkombination, um den wieder auf normal umzuschalten? weil wenn man sonst was auf dem eigenen pc nachschauen will, dann muss man vnc sonst immer beenden (killen)...

thx

----------

## cng

@Gekko 

ich habe hier leider kein gentoo, kann also nur online schauen gehen (http://packages.gentoo.org/categories/) 

in welcher rubrik ist das zeugs?

@Gekko 

vergiss es grad wieder, hatte tomaten vor den augen. auch online giebt es eine suchfunktion  :Embarassed: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@cng: net-misc ist die kategorie.. sonst benutze: www.gentoo-portage.com

hth,

ciao

----------

## dreadhead

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> ja, bei mir funktioniert sie nicht.
> 
> fullscreen kenn ich, aber gibts da auch eine tastenkombination, um den wieder auf normal umzuschalten? weil wenn man sonst was auf dem eigenen pc nachschauen will, dann muss man vnc sonst immer beenden (killen)...
> 
> thx

 

Eben genau das ist mein Problem...

Ich werde mal ne suse-installation suchen und nachsehen welchen client die verwenden. Sollte ich was finden melde ich mich bei dir.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> Eben genau das ist mein Problem...
> 
> Ich werde mal ne suse-installation suchen und nachsehen welchen client die verwenden. Sollte ich was finden melde ich mich bei dir.

 

hey - das wäre wahnsinn!! thx in advance!

----------

## cng

ich habe kurz vnc auf winXP installiert. da ist die programmtaste default auf F8 gesetzt. vieleicht hilft das ja....

----------

## norc

 *Quote:*   

> @norc
> 
> werd ich anschauen, ich dachte aber, dass putty für windows to linux sei?? 

 

ich glaub nicht... glaub da gibs noch linux binary's  oder nicht?

----------

## Gekko

Was ich noch einwerfen wollte: Es gibt Möglichkeiten den übertragenen Schirm mit z.B. 16. Bit darzustellen, dann wird das ganze nochmal ein wenig schneller.

----------

## tagwar

Wo wir grade (irgendwo ganz weit oben) schon von kde reden, und ihr hier alle nach einem schönen klicki-bunti (ist nicht abwertend gemeint..) vnc-client sucht... es gibt für kde den "krdc".  Der läuft recht stabil und ist für grade mal schnell kucken wunderbar.

Ansonsten würde ich definitiv freenx oder nomachine's nx-server empfehlen. Es ist halt einfach deutlich schneller und frist weniger bandbreite... 

HTH Tom

----------

## Gekko

 *norc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   @norc
> 
> werd ich anschauen, ich dachte aber, dass putty für windows to linux sei??  
> 
> ich glaub nicht... glaub da gibs noch linux binary's  oder nicht?

 

Nicht wirklich. Putty ist ein ssh/telnet client für Windows.

Nachzulesen hier:

http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/

Für Linux reicht openssh (liefert den dämonen und den client)

----------

## norc

 *Quote:*   

> Unix source
> 
> This .tar.gz source archive should build the latest release version of PuTTY for Unix. (We currently do not supply development snapshots in this format; see below for instructions on accessing our CVS repository if you need up-to-date Unix source.)
> 
> To build the source, you will need to unpack this archive, change into the "unix" subdirectory, and type "make -f Makefile.gtk". (Sorry, no autoconf as yet either.)
> ...

 

<---

danke für den link;)

----------

## Gekko

oops   :Cool: 

ich verwend mit Linux immer openssh - wozu dann also noch ein putty drauftun   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gekko

Wie man VNC mit SSH verwendet:

http://www.uk.research.att.com/archive/vnc/sshvnc.html

----------

## sarahb523

 *cng wrote:*   

> danke für die antworten..
> 
> vnc kenne ich von windows her (frühere version). da war es aber sehr langsam. ist das mit linux auch so?
> 
> NX von nomachine - das werde ich anschauen, von dem hatte ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört 
> ...

 

also ich fand es ganz gut. Ich hatte damit mein laptop über ein 10mbit BNC ethernet verbunden. ich hab mir den "krdc" als symbol auf den desktop gepackt. Das passwort hab ich dann via pipe aus ne datei gleich mit reingeschrieben. somit hatte ich den anderen Desktop mit einem klick auf meinem screen. 

Du kannst aber keine geschwindigkeitswunder erwarten, also video über vnc sehen ist utopisch, aber um normale anwednungen zu bedienen reichtsvöllig aus.

Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen das die NX lösung komplizierter ist. Aber bei der kde lösung muß man nur ein paar mal klicken  :Smile: 

----------

## dreadhead

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Das passwort hab ich dann via pipe aus ne datei gleich mit reingeschrieben. somit hatte ich den anderen Desktop mit einem klick auf meinem screen.

 

Gar keine schlechte idee... Muss ich mir auch so einrichten  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Um NX Auszuprobieren eignet sich die aktuelle Knoppix hervorragend.

Bei NX ist es übrigens auch möglich sie nur einzelne Anwendugen auf den lokalen Desktop zu hohlen.

MfG

Py

----------

## zypher

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

>  [..]
> 
> Weiss jemand wie dieser VNC-client heist, bzw ob ich ein skin, plugin oder ähnliches installieren muss?
> 
> Danke

 

Das müsste die "Remotedesktop-Verbindung" von kde sein, die kann auch vnc und hat diese Leiste.

Findet sich im Paket kdenetwork.

----------

## dreadhead

Jep. Der genaue Name ist "krdc". sarahb hats oben schon mal erwähnt. Aber danke trotzdem!

----------

## moe

Und nur ums mal gesagt zu haben  :Wink:  Alle die wie ich nicht KDE-Nutzer sind, werden sich freuen, dass es seit ner Weile sowas (vnc für bestehende session) auch für Gnome gibt. Heissen tuts vino und ist ~masked im Portagetree..

Gruss Maurice

----------

